# sargento / sargenta (sujección piezas)



## Gargar

¿Cómo se dice "sargento" en inglés? No militar. Sirve para aguantar dos piezas juntas.


----------



## Chupinova

¡Hola!
Perdona pero jamás he escuchado esa palabra; de hecho no aparece e el diccionario de la RAE. No sé si es demasiado técnica...


----------



## AlexSavva

Hola a todos   No se si al final alguien descubrió lo que significa sargento.  En mi caso estoy buscando el significado de "lias y sargentos" en el contexto de la construcción.  ¿Sabría alguien si "stringers and couplers" valdría como traducción?


----------



## willardandkurzt

Yo la acepción que he encontrado es "joiner's cramp" y como uso especializado para carpintería "sash cramp".


----------



## Harmattan

Es que en español es "sargenta", no "sargento".


----------



## Bola del Mundo

The word in English is "clamp".
BdM


----------



## Södertjej

La pieza en España se llama sargenta, o mordaza o gato. Pero en la web veo fotos para lo mismo con el nombre de sargento, puede que sea así en otros países o en algunas zonas concretas de España.


----------



## Mate

En la Argentina se llama "sargento" o "prensa": _clamp_ o _cramp_.


----------



## Hosmini

La traducción es clamp.
La palabra sargento viene del francés "sergent", que a su vez es una corrupción de "serre joint" o sea "aprieta juntas"


----------



## Mate

*clamp*

_a device (used by carpenters) that holds things firmly together

http://www.wordreference.com/definition/clamp


_*cramp*, cramp iron

_a strip of metal with ends bent at right angles; used to hold masonry together
__
a clamp for holding pieces of wood together while they are glued  _

http://www.wordreference.com/definition/cramp


----------



## pikata

El uso en obra, pese a que en el diccionario de la RAE este recogido como femenino, es el masculino sargento/s.
(No digo que sea correcto, sigo que es lo que se utiliza).


----------



## Södertjej

pikata said:


> El uso en obra, pese a que en el diccionario de la RAE este recogido como femenino, es el masculino sargento/s.
> (No digo que sea correcto, sigo que es lo que se utiliza).


No sé a qué país te refieres cuando dices "en obra", pero en España basta darse una vuelta por cualquier tienda de bricolaje para ver que sargenta en femenino, también se usa.


----------



## frangs

Como dato, decir que en Cataluña (al menos en Barcelona) se usa "sargento".

Un saludo.


----------



## Sebastianesi

Puede que llegue algo tarde, pero consultando con un compañero norirlandés, los "sargentos" equivalen a lo que ellos llaman "G-clamps", por el parecido, supongo, con la letra


----------



## rodelu2

Tan solo para agregar a la confusion, años atrás mi amigo gallego les llamaba "cárceles" y sus colegas carpinteros uruguayos les llamaban indistintamente "sargentos" o "prensas" . "Clamp" es la palabra que incluye toda herramienta que sujete temporariamente.


----------



## Ciprianus

Sargento, C-clamp or G-clamp.


----------

